# Building a beer castle...



## bnz506 (Apr 10, 2007)

MMMmmm LET ME IN!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2007)

looks like SOMEONE'S getting hammered.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 10, 2007)

and its not even real beer ;-)


----------



## Funky (Apr 10, 2007)

lol thats funny


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 10, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> and its not even real beer ;-)


 
How dare you!!!  

Budweiser is my favorite beer, Im a huge supporter of the Anheuser family.

When I was a teen we started drinkin Bush/Bush light (because it was the only beer we could steal easily).  Then I started strictly drinking Budweiser and Bud Ice.  

Only after I turned 21 did I start drinking any and every beer just to try them out but Budweiser will always be my number one beer.  My favorite non Anheuser beer would be New Castle, I tried first tried that in a bar in South Korea, MMmmm.

This could become a whats your favorite beer thread...  

Whats yours?


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 10, 2007)

he REALLY must be drunk....he parked illegally in front of a fire hydrant!


----------



## MonteMama (Apr 11, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> and its not even real beer ;-)



you read my thoughts  



> Only after I turned 21 did I start drinking any and every beer just to try them out but Budweiser will always be my number one beer. My favorite non Anheuser beer would be New Castle, I tried first tried that in a bar in South Korea, MMmmm.
> 
> This could become a whats your favorite beer thread...
> 
> Whats yours?



One favorite beer? That's like picking your favorite child! These days I'm partial to Victory Hop Devil IPA and Stoudt's American Pale Ale. Love Brooklyn Chocolate Stout too, mmm.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

well I rarely say no to a pint of London Pride or Spitfire


----------

